# Renewing my British passport - will I need to apply for a new visa for SA?



## AmandaH (Mar 17, 2010)

I am currently residing in South Africa on a temporary residence permit as I am the spouse of a South African citizen. My permit also allows me to work. My current temporary residence permit expires in February 2012. My next application will be for permanent residence as I will have been married for 5 years.

I am just about to renew my British passport. 

Once I get my new British passport, will the temporary residence permit in my old British passport still be valid, or must I apply for a new permit? 


Any help is very much appreciated


----------



## Ostrich (May 20, 2011)

I don't know for certain how this works for a British Passport with a SA visa, but I would imagine it's similar to how other countries do it. 

You'd usually ask to keep your original British passport when you renew it (they will mark it so that it is no longer useable), and then take both passports to Home Affairs (with passport photos or sometimes a fee if required). Then, they should be able to re-add your visa to the new passport.


----------



## chinarsa (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi there:

once your new passport has been issued, you have to take the following documents to the Department of Home Affairs to quest the transfer of the old permit into your new passport: 

a copy of your new passport, old passport with the valid permit page,

together with proof of your spousal relationship still exist, 

ie your wife's ID. copy, marriage certificate (if applicable) 

few letters from your friends or family to confirm such relationship still exist,

letter of confirmation of support from your wife. 

hope this will be useful for your question.


----------

